# Transformador con 3 cables en primario



## faacuunndoo (Ago 6, 2012)

Tengo un transformador de un UPS viejo.
Tiene 3 cables en el primario y un monton en el secundario.
Los del primario estaban cubiertos con un capuchon, uno tenia uno rojo, azul y blanco, en ese orden.
Cuando le saque el conector al rojo descubri que tenia  cables conectados mientras los otros solo 1.
Cuando mido con el multimetro la resistencia me da esto:
rojo - azul 20 ohms
rojo - blanco 20 ohms
blanco y azul  sin conexion
Esto significa que puedo conectar cualquiera de esos cables?
Sera que tiene 2 primarios identicos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Conecta cualquier par en serie con una lámpara de 100 Watts , la lámpara debe permanecer apenas encendida , si enciende fuerte , entonces deberás poner ambos bobinados en serie.

*Como obtener* algunos *datos* de los transformadores


----------

